# Vegetaballs with Tomato Basil Mayonnaise



## mish (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, it started with cleaning out a closet over the weekend, & I found a boatload of recipes I've saved over time, tucked away & want to try. The Tomato Basil Mayo & the Vegetaballs sound good...not sure if I'd serve them both together, but looks like an interesting combo of ingredients. 


Vegetaballs with Tomato Basil Mayonnaise

2 cups broccoli or other greens, cooked until soft
1/3 cup all-purpose flour
2/3 cup plain fine bread crumbs
2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup freshly grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese
2 Tbsp. chopped walnuts
flat-leaf parsley sprigs, finely chopped
1 tsp. rosemary and 1 tsp. sage
1 cup olive oil


TOMATO BASIL MAYONNAISE
3 medium tomatoes, peeled, seeded, and chopped
2/3 cup low-fat mayonnaise
1 tsp. minced garlic
1 Tbsp. chopped fresh chives
1 Tbsp. plain low-fat yogurt
1 tsp. sugar
1/2 Tbsp. oregano and 1/2 Tbsp. basil
1 Tbsp. chopped fresh basil

In a large bowl, mash broccoli. Add flour, bread crumbs, eggs, cheeses, walnuts, parsley and herbs. Mix until a dough with a sticky consistency is formed. 

Heat oil in a heavy saucepan or deep-fryer to 375F (190C). Form 1/4 cup of mixture into balls and add, in batches, to hot oil. Fry until golden brown on all sides, about 10 minutes. Drain on paper towels. Serve hot with Tomato Basil Mayonnaise as an accompaniment. 

Tomato Basil Mayonnaise Combine all ingredients in a food processor or blender and process until pureed. Cover and refrigerate until chilled. Makes 1 cup Makes 8 to 12 servings


----------



## jkath (Aug 29, 2005)

Those sound really good - and quite a change from the ordinary!
(cute name too!)


----------



## kadesma (Aug 30, 2005)

Mish, like both the recipes a lot...I wonder how the  tomato, basil,mayo would be on a  roast beef pannini with some mozzarella? 

kadesma


----------



## mish (Aug 31, 2005)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Mish, like both the recipes a lot...I wonder how the tomato, basil,mayo would be on a roast beef pannini with some mozzarella?
> 
> kadesma


 
You're making me HUNGRY, kadesma!  Your ideas always inspire me.  Thank you. Thinking I might try the vegetaballs in a pita with a yogurt dill sauce & diced tomatoes.  The tomato basil mayo, think might go well with a steamed artichoke as a dipping sauce...or on a sammich. The vegetaballs might be a way to sneak veggies into kid's meals, perhaps with some spagehetti.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 31, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> You're making me HUNGRY, kadesma!  Your ideas always inspire me. Thank you. Thinking I might try the vegetaballs in a pita with a yogurt dill sauce & diced tomatoes. The tomato basil mayo, think might go well with a steamed artichoke as a dipping sauce...or on a sammich. The vegetaballs might be a way to sneak veggies into kid's meals, perhaps with some spagehetti.


The pita  idea is making me hungry...That's one I'll try for sure...have been hating to fix anything for work, I was bored to tears..This will fix that    And I agree the veggies with some pasta would be great. Since I'm an artichoke nut, that mayo will really give it a new twist..YUM..
kadesma


----------

